# Rat peed blood clot? (blood warning)



## Angel12 (Apr 9, 2021)

So I've treated my rat multiple times for a UTI but it never seems to fully clear, she's currently on batryl. This morning she peed this out. Any idea what it is/what is wrong with her?


----------



## IloverattiesUwU (Jul 22, 2021)

Oh my gosh I have no idea just wanted to say my rat did this too but she was 1.5 years old hope this helps!


----------



## Angel12 (Apr 9, 2021)

IloverattiesUwU said:


> Oh my gosh I have no idea just wanted to say my rat did this too but she was 1.5 years old hope this helps!


If I find out what it is I will ll try to remember to post it here!


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

hi Angel12.
Is this a situation where you've been to the vet and they can't find an answer so you're asking around on the forum, or is it that she hasn't been in to the vet yet but you're asking for advice? If its the latter, I would get her veterinary care. It's a little more serious than just blood in their pee. My apologies if I've misunderstood and you already have.
Keep the photo to show a vet so they know what is going on with her. You've probably thought of that though.
All the best.


----------



## Angel12 (Apr 9, 2021)

ratbusters said:


> hi Angel12.
> Is this a situation where you've been to the vet and they can't find an answer so you're asking around on the forum, or is it that she hasn't been in to the vet yet but you're asking for advice? If its the latter, I would get her veterinary care. It's a little more serious than just blood in their pee. My apologies if I've misunderstood and you already have.
> Keep the photo to show a vet so they know what is going on with her. You've probably thought of that though.
> All the best.


I've taken her to the vets multiple times and they keep giving me antibiotics. I've found a new vet who said to bring her in for an ultra sound but my whole mischief is currently suffering with some kind of spreading respitory issue that I'm trying to treat (it's taken the life of one of my girls and its terrifying, antibiotics don't even seem to be clearing it) She said to clear that first and then bring her in for a scan. So I posted here to see if anyone had any idea what is going on. My rat is still very hyperactive and rarely shows any sign of pain.


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm really sorry to hear that its such an ongoing problem. At least she's having veterinary care. 
It can be so discouraging when health issues hit, especially when a lot of them are affected.
Let us know of any updates - hope that everyone comes right soon.


----------

